# 111-year-old reptile to be a dad



## News Bot (Aug 6, 2008)

*Published:* 06-Aug-08 04:08 PM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

A RARE 111-year-old New Zealand reptile with links to the age of the dinosaurs is to become a father for the first time in at least 38 years after regaining an interest in sex.

*Read More...*


----------



## kandi (Aug 6, 2008)

maybe it had something to do with the cancerous growth removed from his bottom, he had a lot of catching up to do :}


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 6, 2008)

How did they come up with the age "111 years"?


----------



## cockney red (Aug 6, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> How did they come up with the age "111 years"?


 Well thats easy, they just counted the candles.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm guessing someone else had him, I have a reptile longevity list from different zoo's and institutions around the world, and none of the tuataras listed had died at the age of 60 odd, I wouldn't be suprised if they outlasted many turts. Though I agree, the exact age must be a bit of a guess, I don't think there was many captive breeding programs going on in 1897?


----------



## fraser888 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 6, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I'm guessing someone else had him, I have a reptile longevity list from different zoo's and institutions around the world, and none of the tuataras listed had died at the age of 60 odd, I wouldn't be suprised if they outlasted many turts. Though I agree, the exact age must be a bit of a guess, I don't think there was many captive breeding programs going on in 1897?



I don't doubt for a moment that they can get that old, but I think they've plucked this one's age out of thin air. Sounds better than "Um, we know it was an adult in 1970, so it must be more than 38 years old I guess", and of course, the average person prefers to read amazing fiction posing as fact than genuine fact.


----------



## travie (Aug 6, 2008)

one of those tuatara's


----------

